# Where is WGN HD?? It is up and it is good! AVAILABLE!



## 0pusX (Jan 11, 2008)

On charlie chat they said it ws at 239. I turn on 239 and see nothing but regular wgn9 out of chicago.


----------



## mattzane227 (Jun 10, 2008)

It launches tomorrow. (Wednesday)


----------



## 0pusX (Jan 11, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhh i could have sworn he said if you turn it on you will see it now. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Actually, our 239 is the "Superstatiion WGN", which has different programming from Chicago viewers watching Channel 9. Which sucks!

Either way, the owners of the Cubs suck, they have bowed down before the alter of Concast. Even though I'm close enough to get Concast Chicago Sports, I can't watch any of the Chicago sports.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

Actually the national feed is now called "WGN America". They dropped the word "SuperStation".

The EKB pages need some updating about this. Not the main chart Tony, but on the programming pages.


----------



## 0pusX (Jan 11, 2008)

I feel the same way Dave. Im up in St. joe


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes616 said:


> Actually the national feed is now called "WGN America". They dropped the word "SuperStation".
> 
> The EKB pages need some updating about this. Not the main chart Tony, but on the programming pages.


What package is required for the WGN america feed?

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

It's coming.

"Soon".


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Yes616 said:


> Actually the national feed is now called "WGN America". They dropped the word "SuperStation".
> 
> The EKB pages need some updating about this. Not the main chart Tony, but on the programming pages.


So, why do people in Chicago have Reba coming on next and we have Sister, Sister?

2 feeds, that's why.

I don't care what they call it, that's not what is important.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

WGN America is not a superstation. TBS is not a superstation.

Historically they were superstations, but the feed we now see outside of the normal market area is no longer the feed of the local station. WGN America programming lineup is similar to WGN9 ... but it isn't WGN9 offered as a superstation.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

From my understanding, WGN America replicates WGN 9 except for CW programming. Can a person from Chicago confirm this?

In regards to TBS, it used to be a complete uplink of WTCG 17 Atlanta, which eventually became WTBS 17 Atlanta. Unlike WGN, TBS Superstation content does not resemble the programming on WTBS 17. Can a person from Atalanta confirm this?

In regards to KWGN 2, Denver, I can confirm the content offered locally is the same content uplinked to satellite. This looks like the case form WWOR 9 New York, WPIX 11 New York and WSBK 38 Boston; the other "superstations".


----------



## sitruc (Sep 13, 2006)

As long as WGN America carries 'Corner Gas' I'll be a happy camper!


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

So everyone gets to see the Cubs in HD all the time right?


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

> In regards to TBS, it used to be a complete uplink of WTCG 17 Atlanta, which eventually became WTBS 17 Atlanta. Unlike WGN, TBS Superstation content does not resemble the programming on WTBS 17. Can a person from Atalanta confirm this?


WTBS 17 used to have a different programming than TBS 139. On October first, it became WPCH (Peachtree TV), which obviously has different programming than TBS. Except for Family Guy and a few Braves games.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

> What package is required for the WGN america feed?


America's Top 200,
DVR Advantage,
Dish Latino Max


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nmetro said:


> From my understanding, WGN America replicates WGN 9 except for CW programming. Can a person from Chicago confirm this?


They are not playing the same programming at the moment ... Braves at Cubs is on both at 8pm, followed by WGN News at Nine - then they go their separate ways again. I'm not sure if the infomercials scheduled at and after 2am CT are the same on both channels.

There is four hours of morning news on WGN9 while WGN plays two hours of religious programs, The Beverly Hillbillies and Matlock. The separation continues with syndicated programs on WGN9 (Regis, Maury, Millionaire) until the networks come together for the Noon News. More split follows ... including evening CW programs only on WGN9.

At least within the next 48 hours the only "simulcast" is news at noon and 9pm plus the Cubs games.



> In regards to TBS, it used to be a complete uplink of WTCG 17 Atlanta, which eventually became WTBS 17 Atlanta. Unlike WGN, TBS Superstation content does not resemble the programming on WTBS 17. Can a person from Atalanta confirm this?


WTBS no longer exists. Channel 17 is now WPCH-TV (Peachtree). They were, as you say, a 100% copy - but they too went their own ways so the local station could carry more syndicated in market programming.



> In regards to KWGN 2, Denver, I can confirm the content offered locally is the same content uplinked to satellite. This looks like the case form WWOR 9 New York, WPIX 11 New York and WSBK 38 Boston; the other "superstations".


Yes ... true Superstations.



sitruc said:


> As long as WGN America carries 'Corner Gas' I'll be a happy camper!


If it's on 239 it will be on WGN America ... Corner Gas is scheduled for noon eastern on 239.



calgary2800 said:


> So everyone gets to see the Cubs in HD all the time right?


As long as WGN America is carrying the game.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

kal915 said:


> America's Top 200,
> DVR Advantage,
> Dish Latino Max


But what about the _supposedly all inclusive _$29.99/mo "dishHD package"?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TBS HD is there ... why wouldn't WGN HD?


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

James Long said:


> As long as WGN America is carrying the game.


Well, yes...but what he means that since we've had CSNC-HD since last August or so, and now getting WGNA-HD, all Cubs games should be in HD unless it's an occasional FOX game and you don't get that local channel in HD, like me in southern Illinois in the Paducah-Cape Girardeau market which hasn't gone HD for E* yet.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

And once in a while there is a Cubs game on the CSN-plus and I've seen times when those games were however produced in HD, E* opted for whatever reason not to air those games in HD.

But getting WGN in HD will be a PLUS. I wonder if the WGN news will be upgraded to HD too....


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

davethestalker said:


> Either way, the owners of the Cubs suck, they have bowed down before the alter of Concast. Even though I'm close enough to get Concast Chicago Sports, I can't watch any of the Chicago sports.


That would be a problem caused by MLB. I'm in Indianapolis and it's considered part of the Cubs TV market. I also get Comcast Sports Chicago as one of my three RSN's. You may be able to watch the Cubs if you get the multi-sport pack for $4.99. I say maybe because you may be a secondary market for the Cubs (primary for Tigers) and could watch them, or they may have to black you out. It may be worthwhile to get the MSP for one day when the Cubs are on CSC just to see, it'll cost you $4.99/30.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

> But what about the supposedly all inclusive $29.99/mo "dishHD package"?


I'm wondering about it as well. I have the DishHD package (plus HBO and SD locals). Turned on the TV this morning and didn't see WGA America showing up at all. If it's supposed to become available today I guess they haven't activated it yet.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Bobby H said:


> I'm wondering about it as well. I have the DishHD package (plus HBO and SD locals). Turned on the TV this morning and didn't see WGA America showing up at all. If it's supposed to become available today I guess they haven't activated it yet.


Wait till others report it being available before you get too worried.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

i see it now on 5327 and 9446


----------



## Wrister17 (Jul 23, 2007)

kal915 said:


> i see it now on 5327 and 9446


Its live on 239.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes indeed, those of us in the Chicago DMA can see WGN America in HD, although LA Law and on WGN9 is Maury's show--both are in SD, thankfully they don't do stretch-o-vision.

For the first time ever for us on E*, we can see the CW affilliate in HD! I think the main benefit will be seeing the Cubs in HD...not sure yet how many movies are offered in HD.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Just did a check switch and got the week of guide data for WGN America HD.


----------



## MPH711 (Jun 1, 2005)

For those of us in Chicago...is the local WGN9 now also in HD?


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Yes, WGN9 is in HD, although I'm not sure how much summer programming will be HD. Cubs, hopefully, and re-runs of primetime dramas. Maybe not the summer reality TV shows. Still I'm extremely happy to have WGN in HD.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Denver DMA has it, too.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm seeing it too. I propose to change this topic to "WGN HD Live!"


----------



## kblee (Sep 21, 2007)

BillJ said:


> Yes, WGN9 is in HD, although I'm not sure how much summer programming will be HD. Cubs, hopefully, and re-runs of primetime dramas. Maybe not the summer reality TV shows. Still I'm extremely happy to have WGN in HD.


I know they also show the syndicated Two & a Half Men in HD every evening (6PM CDT, I think).


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Yep, just checked 239 and see the HD feed. Great! Ironic that tonight's Cubs game is on CSNC.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

HD Absolute plan here - Got it!


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> HD Absolute plan here - Got it!


Tonight's game (Wed) is on ESPN's "Wednesday Night Baseball".

I was surprised that WGN news was not in HD, considering Chicago being a big city and all. There are small Fox channels that have their news in HD even.


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

It's here!

http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/20...ment_with_tribunes_23_television_stations.php


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

I recorded the Cubs game from earlier today (yesterday now technically) and they did a fun thing. They were commemorating the WGN broadcasts from the late 1940s and so they did a lot of old timey stuff to kick off this modern era on their new national network. Old ads, old photographs, old footage. And they broadcast the HD In black and white up through the first two innings. It was interesting to view the game in B&W HD. The only thing disappointing when they went back to color were the intrusive banners. That's a pet peeve of mine, especially with crawlers on news broadcasts, and scores from other events crawling below the event you are watching. So when they went color two banners went up; the upper banner showing the score and statistics and whatnot, and the crawler underneath. The game got squeezed inbetween.

*More game and less screen intrusion please! *

Otherwise, great to have the new network and Cubbies now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A wierd ending to the game ...


Spoiler



Bases loaded and hit by the pitcher for the winning run?


(Marked in case you have not got that far.)

I wish I'd seen the game ... I saw clips on the news later in the day. Even the "Hey Hey" banner brought back some memories of how things used to be.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I recorded the game as well and watched when I got home from work. It was really cool broadcast. I
do not save many shows but I am considering saving this one. May even activate my esata option.


----------



## jakexxl (Nov 29, 2005)

Just to clarify - but WGN-HD is only available for AT200 and up ... right?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

jakexxl said:


> Just to clarify - but WGN-HD is only available for AT200 and up ... right?


Yes, with HD Essentials. Or, the HD only Absolute package.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

jakexxl said:


> Just to clarify - but WGN-HD is only available for AT200 and up ... right?


It is also in the HDONLY package as are ALL HD channels.


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

sitruc said:


> As long as WGN America carries 'Corner Gas' I'll be a happy camper!


Corner Gas is AWESOME and looks great in HD. Easily the best sitcom-style show I've watched in years. Some cultural, Canadian references do get lost in the translation, but it's worth wading through those for a truly entertaining show.


----------



## sitruc (Sep 13, 2006)

CopyChief said:


> Corner Gas is AWESOME and looks great in HD. Easily the best sitcom-style show I've watched in years. Some cultural, Canadian references do get lost in the translation, but it's worth wading through those for a truly entertaining show.


I agree!! In fact I switched to HD Standalone right after WGN went HD!!


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

Cubs games on WGN HD are just shot in Great HD. Its looks even better than baseball games on ESPN or Fox. I love having this channel as I am fully on the Cubs bandwagon this year.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

davethestalker said:


> Actually, our 239 is the "Superstatiion WGN", which has different programming from Chicago viewers watching Channel 9. Which sucks!
> 
> Either way, the owners of the Cubs suck, they have bowed down before the alter of Concast. Even though I'm close enough to get Concast Chicago Sports, I can't watch any of the Chicago sports.


Last night I watched the Cubs on WGN and the HD was great.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

calgary2800 said:


> Cubs games on WGN HD are just shot in Great HD. Its looks even better than baseball games on ESPN or Fox. I love having this channel as I am fully on the Cubs bandwagon this year.


That's because WGN, as well as TBS Game of the Week, are in 1080i. Fox and ESPN are 720p. Who says you need 720p for sports?


----------

